# Opinions requested on tinc eggs



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello...I just had a female tinc lay a clutch. It caught me off guard, and I wasn't quite ready. I have a male and female together, and I caught them in the act, so I'm pretty sure they're fertilized. Just to be safe, I left them in the terrarium for 24 hours longer.

I think I'm ready to remove them, but I just wanted to get some opinions on what to expect. This is the first clutch for this female. I've attached two pictures. The first was taken a few hours after the eggs were laid. The second is 24 hours later.

Can I expect any of these eggs to be viable? Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats! The egg on the far right in the second pic looks like it could be good(but I doubt it) but the rest don't. It may take a couple tries to see improvement.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

You've got pole separation, and the right-hand egg has a clearly defined blastopore (I think the bottom one may have one too). I think most of them are developing.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

They all appear to be healthy, except the uppermost one on the left (second pic). This one could possibly be bad but don't quote me on that. Take more pics in a couple days or so.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

look good to me...what morph are they?


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the interest. The eggs are not looking too good, in my opinion, but really I guess I won't know for a few more days. They're cobalt tincs, by the way.

Oddly enough, the same female laid again today, just four days later. Four eggs this time.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Greg ,
Congrats, you got at least one pair in there (unless they are already seperated )! 
Cheers
Fraser


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't rule them out as being bad just yet. Keep an eye on them until they mold over and start to 'decay'.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

This is how the original clutch looks, 3 days later. As I said, they don't look so good. In my opinion, anyway.

Hopefully the second clutch will fare a little better.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep those are gone but don't worry, it sounds like you'll have your hands full before long.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

It was the first clutch for that pair, and the first clutch for me, too. So, a learning experience. Oh, well. 

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on getting the tinc breeding going. If you haven't already, I strongly recommend getting a cocohut and plastic petri dish into the viv, as this will be the preferred egg-laying site for the frogs. Since the dish is clean, it will also give you good eggs sooner than letting them lay on the leaves.

You could also try getting some methylene blue. In the begining, it can help reduce the eggs developing bacterial infections (it usually isn't necessary once the frogs really get cooking, though).

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Richard, I'd been using a coco-hut placed over a margarine lid, but they wouldn't go near it. 24 hours after I replaced it with a philodendron leaf...in they went, and laid the first clutch. I'll try the petri dish, and see if they like it. Thanks.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had a few people tell me to leave the eggs in the viv for 48 hours, if possible. However, I got home from work today, and noticed the female persistently pursuing the male. She follows him around incessantly, stroking his back and sides.

It hasn't even been 24 hours since she laid the last clutch. If she lays again, this will be 3 clutches in just over 4 days. Is that normal, in the beginning?


----------



## reefer:) (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, she's horny!


----------

